# Recovery Rebate Credit - Advice V Gratefully Received!



## aircooled333 (Jan 13, 2021)

Hi,
I'm a US / UK Citizen, lived all of my life in the UK and filled in a tax return every year of my working life sent to the IRS.
In 2019 I submitted the 1040, the 1040S1 and the F2555 showing income of less than $70,000pa
When I didn't receive the stimulus check, I phoned the IRS and on the one occasion I spoke to someone, she mentioned there was an error on my 2019 form, and that I should claim it on the 2020 return. The problem is, she didn't tell me what the problem was.
Now I'm about to submit my 2020 form, and have been reading about the recovery rebate credit, but am concerned that I don't want ot mess the form up again. I was lucky to get through to speak to a human in November - I have never been able top repeat that good luck!

Does anyone have an insight into exactly what I need to complete on the 2020 1040 to ensure I receive the stimulus check....?
Thanks so much in advance for any help you can offer.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Both credits are were tax credits on your 2020 return paid in advance based on information on either your 2018 or 2019 returns for the first one and your 2019 return for the second one.

Basically if you did not receive a payment, or did not receive the correct payment, then the 2020 return effectively balances the books.

I have not read the new 2020 1040 instructions yet, but I do know that the Recovery rebate credit is covered in Line 30. Read those line instructions carefully.

Bit difficult to tell what the problem might have been, that triggered it but a few of us are pretty familiar with the core forms, and if you have questions etc or want to seek clarification on instructions 



Was a stimulus payment issued? Did you use the Get My Payment Portal to check payment status or receive an EIP letter (Notice 1444)?

If a payment was issued, but not recieved, then there are separate procedures to resolve involving a trace etc, but it sounds like one may not have been issued.


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

aircooled333 -- As Moulard said, line 30 of your 2020 tax return will "balance the books," so to speak. Complete the "Recovery Rebate Credit Worksheet" (Page 59 of the 2020 1040 and 1040SR Instructions) and enter the results on line 30. If you didn't receive one or both stimulus checks, you'll be able to take the credit against your 2020 Federal Income Tax (the "Stimulus" payments are actually advanced credits against your 2020 tax return. You most likely will not get a separate "Stimulus Check," but a tax refund equal to the credits, assuming you don't owe taxes above the FEIE. Cheers, 255


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Still, I'm seeing lots of articles in the US press saying that the IRS is still horribly backed up when it comes to issuing refunds and recovery rebate payments from last year. Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

Not sure about this year, but in general the latest version of all forms are not available until the end of January - and as a result, the IRS doesn't accept new filings until then. Check the IRS website for details


----------



## aircooled333 (Jan 13, 2021)

255 said:


> aircooled333 -- As Moulard said, line 30 of your 2020 tax return will "balance the books," so to speak. Complete the "Recovery Rebate Credit Worksheet" (Page 59 of the 2020 1040 and 1040SR Instructions) and enter the results on line 30. If you didn't receive one or both stimulus checks, you'll be able to take the credit against your 2020 Federal Income Tax (the "Stimulus" payments are actually advanced credits against your 2020 tax return. You most likely will not get a separate "Stimulus Check," but a tax refund equal to the credits, assuming you don't owe taxes above the FEIE. Cheers, 255


Thanks everyone for your replies. i'm very grateful.
I'll run through the worksheet and calculate the credit due. On the basis that I do not have tax to pay in 2020, I'm guessing (if I complete it correctly) that I will receive the stimulus check through the mail in the same way I know a number of US citizens in the UK have done.
Appreciate your time and insights. Thanks again.


----------



## aircooled333 (Jan 13, 2021)

Moulard said:


> Was a stimulus payment issued? Did you use the Get My Payment Portal to check payment status or receive an EIP letter (Notice 1444)?
> 
> If a payment was issued, but not recieved, then there are separate procedures to resolve involving a trace etc, but it sounds like one may not have been issued.


Moulard - thank you for replying. A stimulus payment was not issued, and I have used the Get My Payment portal, however receive the message that 'Payment Status Not Available'. I also did not receive an EIP letter.


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

aircooled333 -- If you were not issued stimulus checks (and you were eligible,) you'll have a credit on line 30 of your 2020 tax form. This is in the area of the form that you input taxes paid (estimated tax, withholdings, other credits, etc.) These will all be tallied and offset any taxes owed. If you paid in more than your taxes due (including stimulus tax credits,) you'll be due a refund. If you have zero taxes owed, you'll still get a refund (effectively, your stimulus payment.) You have the option to take the refund by check (mail,) have it direct deposited to a bank account, or apply it to your 2021 taxes. If you haven't received a stimulus check, by the time you file your tax return -- don't expect one. Cheers, 255

P.S. If you do get a stimulus payment, after you file your 2020 income taxes -- this will be an error and you'll be obliged to return your check (your payment would be included in your 2020 tax refund!)


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just one additional note - I have seen in a variety of sources lately that instead of issuing checks for the stimulus payments, the Treasury/IRS may wind up issuing pre-paid debit cards instead. I'm not entirely sure if those "work" outside the US, however the one "prepaid debit" card I'm familiar with is Transferwise's card (associated with a Borderless account) and that seems to work without difficulty for online purchases and some kinds of transfers. That may a better option for those of us outside the US without a US bank account. (Not that we get a choice in these matters.... but handy to know.)


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

aircooled333 said:


> I'm guessing (if I complete it correctly) that I will receive the stimulus check through the mail


Yeah... cheque, unless you happen to still have a US bank account and you put the routing details on your return.

Which then gives you another headache of sorts.


----------

